#  > Islam >  > Hadieth >  Sheikh ibn Uthaymeen over de heerser die niet met de sharia regeert

## wandelaar

*De Heerser die niet regeert met de Shariah is een Kafir! - Sheikh ibn Uthaymeen*






zie ook sheikh Uthaymeen over het het doden van vrouwen en kinderen ten tijde van oorlog.

----------

